# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Achari Keema

## Endurer

Serves: 4-6 perons 
Calories: not too sure 
Prep Time: 30 minutes 
Occasion: Party 
Effort: Easy 

*Ingredients:* 
ONIONS: 1 OR 2 MEDIUM SIZED
TOMATOES: 1
KEEMA: 500GMS
ACHAR: 1 TABLE SPOON(ANY)
OIL:TO FRY 
 SALT: TO TASTE
BLACK PEPPER: 1 TEASPOON
GINGER & GARLIC :Frown: POWDER FORM)ACC TO TASTE
PEAS (MATAR): OPTIONAL
KETCHUP: ONE TABLE SPOON 

*How to Prepare:*

First of all, slice onions, and add to the preheat oil, do not turn brown, then add keema to it, let it cook, till becomes tender and a little brownish in colour.Now add the sliced tomato and stir fry, also add the matar if you want. (it is better if you boil the matar before hand and then add it to the content). Now add, salt, black pepper, garlic and ginger. Toss a bit and add ketchup, stir fry and add achar. Now leave it for dum for about 5-7 minutes or when the mixture leaves oil..Aha.. your favourite achari keema is ready to serve..For best results, garnish with dhania(corriander) and eat it with nan.

----------


## Ash

ahan.. nice and wasy! :up;

----------


## Endurer

wasy ^o) woah never heard of that before. wasi shah cooking keema :rolling;

----------


## Zaheer

nahi yeh wo wasi shah ka nahi keh rahi  :Big Grin:  yeh keh rahi hai qeema nice hai aur bahot wasee-o-areez hai means wide spread :rolling;

----------


## Ash

:@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
mera matlab tha *Easy*

----------


## Zaheer

acha mein samjha shaiyad tum ne "easy" likha tha pehle batati na its "wasi shah"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

uffffffff..... easy = Assan :@

yahan wasi shah kahan se aa gaya :frown;

----------


## Endurer

:rolling;

----------


## xeon

aaj hee try keroon ga  :Big Grin:  but achar kahan sai laoon :frown; aik tea spoon ke liye pooree bottle khareedoon ab kiya :frown;

----------


## Ash

aray achar tu itnay mazay ka hota hai roz khaya karna.. pak janay se pehlay khtam ho jaye ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

:frown; mujhe koi shoq nahi achar khanai ka or gala kharab kerne ka phir injections ufff

----------


## Ash

ohhhh tu baat tu yeh hai ke app ko injections ki yaad aa rahi hai :P

bai mera tu gala kabhi na khrab howa... main tu almost roz khati hoon achar  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tanhai

lol is this ur own recipe  :Stick Out Tongue:  hmm am gona try it .. worth a risk lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

> ohhhh tu baat tu yeh hai ke app ko injections ki yaad aa rahi hai :P
> 
> bai mera tu gala kabhi na khrab howa... main tu almost roz khati hoon achar


Mujhe bhi achar bahot pasand hai  :Smile:

----------

